# Karpfen Kescher Gewinde



## Chris3211 (9. Juli 2015)

Hallo liebes Angelforum,

also wie oben erwähnt geht es um ein Gewindehülse die meistens an dem Kescherstab angenietet oder angeklebt sind, und nun meine Frage ich würde mir diese Hülse drehen lassen. Ich habe jedoch keine Ahnung welches Gewinde ich benötige deshalb meine Frage weiß jemand welchen Gewindebohrer ich benötige ?

mfg Chris


----------



## chris1974 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfen Kescher Gewinde*

3/8 " bsf


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfen Kescher Gewinde*

Standart sind englische Gewinde .
Solche Gewindebohrer /Sätze gibt es zu kaufen.
Angaben sind in Zoll nicht mm .
Auch haben diese Gewinde eine andere Steigung.


----------



## Chris3211 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfen Kescher Gewinde*

Also 3/8 zoll Gewinde Bohrer?


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfen Kescher Gewinde*

Ich weis nicht ob es in England nur bsf Gewinde gibt.
BSF = British Standart Fine.
Bei uns gibt es zu den normalen Gewinden  ja zusätzlich 
auch Feingewinde.


----------



## Chris3211 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfen Kescher Gewinde*

Deswegen bin ich mir gerade nicht Sicher also müsste ich dann 3/8 zoll Feingewinde Bohrer Kaufen ich warte mal ab vielleicht weiß da jemand was genaueres ^^ aber Schonmal vielen Dank für die Schnellen Antworten!


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfen Kescher Gewinde*

Du brauchst einen 3/8 Gewindebohrer BSF.
WICHTIG IST DAS BSF
Englisch halt dann Passt es .
Unf, Unc sind zwar auch Zollangaben aber amerikanische Gewinde.


----------



## Ma°d River (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfen Kescher Gewinde*

Am besten gehst Du in einen Schraubenhandel, der Zollschrauben
führt, und lässt Dir eine passende Schraube oder Mutter geben
um zu testen welches britische Zollgewinde das ist.

Könnte auch ein BSW sein, denn wie ein Feingewinde erscheint
mir mein Keschergewinde nicht.

https://online-schrauben.de/shop/nach-Zollgewinde

#h

Edit:
Laut Rutenbauforum ist es ein 3/8" BSF 20
http://rutenbauforum.de/rodbuilding/thread.php?postid=46963


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfen Kescher Gewinde*

Jetzt is das Chaos perfekt.:m


----------



## Chris3211 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfen Kescher Gewinde*

Dass stimmt wohl  jetzt bin ich verwirrt


----------



## u-see fischer (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfen Kescher Gewinde*

Klick


----------



## Chris3211 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfen Kescher Gewinde*

Also ich hab den Bohrer für 3/8 zoll bsf bestellt ist auch schon da ich werde erstmal ein test machen ob es der richtiger ist !, ich werde natürlich auch noch Bilder in diesen Beitrag Posten.


----------



## Madenstreichler (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfen Kescher Gewinde*

Bohrer (sollte ca 8,2mm haben):

http://www.gewindebohrer.de/shop/ca...E-Extrem-Spiralbohrer-8-20-mm---1-Stueck.html

Gewindeschneider: 

http://www.gewindebohrer.de/shop/ca...gewindebohrer-Anglergewinde-BSF-3-8-x-20.html

Schneideisen (falls benötigt):

http://www.gewindebohrer.de/shop/ca...689_BAER-Schneideisen-BSF-3-8-x-20---HSS.html

Grüße

Wolfgang


----------

